# تجارب كيميائية للأطفال



## اسلام البدوي (5 يونيو 2009)

هذه المواقع تقدم تجارب علمية للأطفال الصغار كى تنمى عندهم الحس العلمي..وإليك الروابط
http://pbskids.org/zoom/activities/sci/
وhttp://www.sciencekids.co.nz/experiments.html
و
http://www.kids-science-experiments.com/
ونسألكم الدعاءhttp://www.kids-science-experiments.com/


----------



## دى ماركو (9 يونيو 2009)

هو الرابط موش شغال بس مشكو على المجهود


----------



## احمد مصطفىA (17 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا المجهدو ونرجو المذيد


----------



## أحمد رءوف (18 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 يوليو 2009)

*ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله*
والرابط لا يعمل​


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (13 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## زينة الراوي (13 أغسطس 2012)

موقع جميـــــل ، 
بارك الله فيك ،


----------

